# HALLOWEEN COSTUMES!



## RUCA.AND.ZION

*Do any of you still dress up/go out and party for Halloween? :roll: If so..what are you guys dressing up as for Halloween?*

I was suppose to be TEAM JACOB because i LOVE twilight..but i decided to be something else.

I REALLY wanted to be PRiNCESS PEACH from super mario. So then Wes could dress up as Mario....BUT I couldn't find that costume to try on ANYWHERE..and I hate buying clothes online because it is just a pain in the a** getting it and it doesn't fit then shipping it back then waiting..and PLUS most costume places online are final sale 

SoOoOoOo...I found this CUTE but kinda over the top FOREST NYMPH costume. I like it..but not as much as I like princess peach. I just don't know what Wes would be if I wore this. Oh and plus I am probably going to FREEZE..as we all know..the Pacific NW doesn't have the greatest fall weather..rainy..windy..and cold 

So What Do You Guys Think:

*PRiNCESS PEACH*










or

*FOREST NYMPH*


----------



## CallieBum73

Hot!!!
Im going as medusa (since I have dreads, easy to just throw sum fake snakes around in my mess)


----------



## 9361

I like both of those costumes it would be a hard choice!

BTW I love Twilight too! I have read the first 2 books. I'm waiting to buy the 3rd... my boyfriend hasn't let me get it yet! I have the first movie on dvd.


----------



## PBN

My costume:










Haha.


----------



## American_Pit13

LOL @ PBN 

Be a NYMPH!


----------



## PBN

Haha, best costume ever!


----------



## meganc66

LOLLLLLL nice, PBN!!

i like both costumes, but personally I don't think that looks like Princess Peach! Princess Peach had a long pink dress to the floor... but i guess, nowadays girls costumes dont go to the floor... dunno..
i would go with the nymph!

im probably goin to be.. nuffin. LOL. its too cold and everything i always pick i cover up anyways. LOL


----------



## Chaos4ever

I'd take a nymph over a princess lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

cool nymph is hot!!!
thi is what im going as


----------



## Carriana

I have 3 parties I have been invited to but I don't know if I will go to any of them. IF I do go I really want to be Sookie from True Blood and my husband could be vampire Bill. I would have to get a blonde wig of course but I could just go to Ross and buy a cute summer dress on clearance and it would work. A little makeup on the neck for fang marks and viola!


----------



## mygirlmaile

Have you looked at Trashy.com - Lingerie - panties - hosiery - swimsuit models - sexy lingerie - Welcome to Trashy Lingerie !?

They have some hot costumes. You could buy a nice dog for the price of one of the costumes, BUT...if ya got it!


----------



## JFlowersLA

This was me and my dance crew last year for Halloween...we are having an issue this year coming up something. (i'm the one on the far left bottom)


----------



## hell no they wont go

i dunno. i usually go to halloween parties all girly and frilly and skimpy...but i am a big halloween fan and i love the gorey horror flicks and what not so this time i want to dress more halloweenish. i think im going to get a female gangster suit like the old school american gangsters and make it look like someone shot the sh** out of me and im like a zombie gangster chick. i wonder if i can find a fake tommy gun ne where...now only if i could get johny depp to play john dillenger for me.lol did ne one see public enemy yet that was a good movie! love the old school gangsters!


----------



## JFlowersLA

Halloween superstore or express or even a hobby store cares them this time of the year.


----------



## hell no they wont go

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> cool nymph is hot!!!
> thi is what im going as


love it!!!!!!!you could so freak some kids out with that!

wow didnt know people actually sold fake tommy guns even for halloween. now im all set!


----------



## meganc66

ima indian this year 
it was last minute

the sookie idea is awesome, i LOOOOVE sookie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harley D

CallieBum73 said:


> Hot!!!
> Im going as medusa (since I have dreads, easy to just throw sum fake snakes around in my mess)


hey man come on now lol 
You took my idea! Man I have the hair for it lol
Medusa and Electra were my neck names when I was a little bit younger

I am going as a pirate this year...
Dont really want to but mother dearst says so....hmph
Well I was thinking about going for the vampire theme but daddy is going to be the vampire of the house....
I got the fangs before he got his! It soooo wasnt fair....
Well, sooooo I shall be a Vampirate this year...I am soooo not going to waste a good pair of fangs lol

Now where can I find my ship...?


----------

